# كل اللهجات: تصريف الفعل السالم في الماضي البسيط



## jawad-dawdi

كل اللهجات: تصريف الفعل السالم في الماضي البسيط​


----------



## إسكندراني

هات لي مثال عشان أنا مش قد الحاجات دي 
لو قصدك «فَعَلَ» في الإسكندرية «عَمَلْ» وفي القاهرة «عِمِلْ»ـ


----------



## jawad-dawdi

الفعل السالم هو الذي لا توجد به حروف علة يعني لا الألف ولا الواو ولا الياء
أمثلة: كتب، دخل، شرب​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

تصريف دخل في الماضي البسيط في اللهجة المغربية
أنا دخلت
ana dxalt
انت دخلت
nta dxalti
انت دخلت
nti dxalti
هو دخل
howa dxal
هي دخلات
hiya dexlât
احنا دخلنا
7na dxalna
انتم دخلتوا
ntoma dxalto
هم دخلوا
homa daxlo​


----------



## إسكندراني

بلهجة الإسكندرية
 أنا دخلت
ana daxalt
إنتَ دخلت
enta daxalt
إنتِ دخلتي
enti daxalti
هوّ دخل
howwa daxal
هيّ دخلِت
heyya daxalet
إحنا دخلنا
e7na daxalna
إنتوا دخلتوا
ento daxalto
هُمّ دخلوا
homma daxalo​


بلهجة القاهرة - على ما أظن
 أنا دخلت
ana dxelt
إنتَ دخلت
enta dxelt
إنتِ دخلتي
enti dxelti
هوّ دخل
howwa dexel
هيّ دخلِت
heyya dexlet
إحنا دخلنا
e7na dxelna
إنتوا دخلتوا
ento dxelto
هُمّ دخلوا
homma dexlo​


----------



## Schem

بلهجة نجد أو القصيم بالتحديد:

أنا دَخَلت
ana dəxalt
أنت دَخَلت
ant dəxalt
أنتي دَخَلتي
anti dəxalti
هو دَخَل
hu dəxal
هي دخَلت
hi dxalat
حنّا دَخَلنا
ħinna dəxalna
أنتُم دَخَلتوا
antum dəxaltu
هُم دخَلوا
hum dxalaw​


----------



## WadiH

معظم لهجات الجزيرة العربية تفرّق بين نوعين من الفعل السالم في الماضي البسيط

هناك الأفعال التي تكون في الفصحى على وزن فَعُلَ بضم اللام وفعِلَ بكسر اللام
مثل كثر سمع سلم فهم

هذه تصرف في لهجة أهل وسط نجد هكذا:

هوْ سَمِعْ أو سَمْع
هيْ سَمْعَتْ
أنا سِمِعْت أو سْمِعْت
إنتْ سِمِعْتا أو سْمِعْتا
إنتي سِمِعْتي أو سْمِعْتي
أنتم سِمِعْتُوا
إنّا سِمِعْنا أو سْمِعْنا
همْ سَمْعَوا sam3aww

والنوع الثاني هو الذي ذكرتم في الردود أعلاه التي تكون في الفصحى على وزن فَعَلَ بفتح اللام مثل دخل طلع ظهر سرق إلخ
في لهجتنا في وسط نجد نقول:

هو دَخَلْ أو دْخَل (اللام مفخّمة هنا وفي سائر الأمثلة التالية)
هي دْخَلَتْ
أنا دَخَلْتْ أو دْخَلْت
إنت دَخَلْتا أو دْخَلْتا
إنتي دَخَلْتي أو دْخَلْتي
إنتمْ دَخَلْتُو أو دْخَلْتُو
إنّا دَخَلْنا أو دْخَلْنا
همْ دْخَلَوْ dxaLaww

لا توجد في لهجتي نون النسوة لكن موجودة في المنطقة المحيطة


----------



## jawad-dawdi

Wadi Hanifa said:


> معظم لهجات الجزيرة العربية تفرّق بين نوعين من الفعل السالم في الماضي البسيط
> 
> هناك الأفعال التي تكون في الفصحى على وزن فَعُلَ بضم اللام وفعِلَ بكسر اللام
> مثل كثر سمع سلم فهم
> 
> هذه تصرف في لهجة أهل وسط نجد هكذا:
> 
> هوْ سَمِعْ أو سَمْع
> هيْ سَمْعَتْ
> أنا سِمِعْت أو سْمِعْت
> إنتْ سِمِعْتا أو سْمِعْتا
> إنتي سِمِعْتي أو سْمِعْتي
> أنتم سِمِعْتُوا
> إنّا سِمِعْنا أو سْمِعْنا
> همْ سَمْعَوا sam3aww
> 
> والنوع الثاني هو الذي ذكرتم في الردود أعلاه التي تكون في الفصحى على وزن فَعَلَ بفتح اللام مثل دخل طلع ظهر سرق إلخ
> في لهجتنا في وسط نجد نقول:
> 
> هو دَخَلْ أو دْخَل (اللام مفخّمة هنا وفي سائر الأمثلة التالية)
> هي دْخَلَتْ
> أنا دَخَلْتْ أو دْخَلْت
> إنت دَخَلْتا أو دْخَلْتا
> إنتي دَخَلْتي أو دْخَلْتي
> إنتمْ دَخَلْتُو أو دْخَلْتُو
> إنّا دَخَلْنا أو دْخَلْنا
> همْ دْخَلَوْ dxaLaww
> 
> لا توجد في لهجتي نون النسوة لكن موجودة في المنطقة المحيطة



تقصد: "هناك الأفعال التي تكون في الفصحى على وزن فَعُلَ بضم العين وفعِلَ بكسر العين"ء

و "إنّا" تعني "نحن" .. أليس كذلك؟

وماذا عن اللهجة الحجازية؟
​


----------



## Schem

Wadi Hanifa said:


> معظم لهجات الجزيرة العربية تفرّق بين نوعين من الفعل السالم في الماضي البسيط
> 
> هناك الأفعال التي تكون في الفصحى على وزن فَعُلَ بضم اللام وفعِلَ بكسر اللام
> مثل كثر سمع سلم فهم
> 
> هذه تصرف في لهجة أهل وسط نجد هكذا:
> 
> هوْ سَمِعْ أو سَمْع
> هيْ سَمْعَتْ
> أنا سِمِعْت أو سْمِعْت
> إنتْ سِمِعْتا أو سْمِعْتا
> إنتي سِمِعْتي أو سْمِعْتي
> أنتم سِمِعْتُوا
> إنّا سِمِعْنا أو سْمِعْنا
> همْ سَمْعَوا sam3aww
> 
> والنوع الثاني هو الذي ذكرتم في الردود أعلاه التي تكون في الفصحى على وزن فَعَلَ بفتح اللام مثل دخل طلع ظهر سرق إلخ
> في لهجتنا في وسط نجد نقول:
> 
> هو دَخَلْ أو دْخَل (اللام مفخّمة هنا وفي سائر الأمثلة التالية)
> هي دْخَلَتْ
> أنا دَخَلْتْ أو دْخَلْت
> إنت دَخَلْتا أو دْخَلْتا
> إنتي دَخَلْتي أو دْخَلْتي
> إنتمْ دَخَلْتُو أو دْخَلْتُو
> إنّا دَخَلْنا أو دْخَلْنا
> همْ دْخَلَوْ dxaLaww
> 
> لا توجد في لهجتي نون النسوة لكن موجودة في المنطقة المحيطة



هذي لهجة سدير، أوَلا؟ أو تعم على كل وسط نجد؟

وبالنسبة لنون النسوة فنعم هي موجودة بلهجة القصيم وحايل.. هل هي محدودة لشمال نجد أو تعم نجد و سدير يعتبر استثناء؟


----------



## WadiH

jawad-dawdi said:


> تقصد: "هناك الأفعال التي تكون في الفصحى على وزن فَعُلَ بضم العين وفعِلَ بكسر العين"ء
> 
> ​




​
نعم الفصحى تفرّق بين أفعال على وزن فَعَلَ (وهي غالباً ما تكون أفعالاً متعدّية) وبين أفعال على وزن فَعُلَ مثل كبر وكثر أو على وزن فَعِلَ مثل سَمِعَ وطَمِعَ (وهي غالباً ما تكون أفعالاً لازمة ولكن ليس دائماً) ومعظم اللهجات العربية تفرّق إلى حد ما بين هاتين المجموعتين حتى خارج جزيرة العرب.

في نجد المجموعة الثانية تأتي كلّها على وزن فَعِل فيقال كَثِرْ وكَبِرْ، أما في الحجاز تأتي بكسر الفاء فيقال سِمِعْ

 لكن الجيل الجديد بدأ يخلط بين الفئتين وبدأت الفئة الثانية تختفي فتسمع أخي الصغير يقول كْبَرَتْ
kbaRat
 بينما يقول أبي كَبْرَتْ 
kebret​


> و "إنّا" تعني "نحن" .. أليس كذلك





> ؟



​نعم وهي مشتقة من إنّ + ضمير المتكلمين التي تجدها في الفصحى: إنّا نحن نزّلنا الذكر، إنّا لقوْمٌ لا نرى القتل سبّةً، إنّا وإن أحسابنا شرفت لسنا على     الأحساب نتّكلُ إلخ

لكن هذا الضمير بدأ يختفي مع الجيل الجديد وطغى عليه الضمير حِنّا وأحياناً إْحْنا لدى الإناث​


> وماذا عن اللهجة الحجازية؟
> ​


الحجاز فيها لهجات كثيرة متباينة.  معظم قبائل الحجاز تصرف الفعل بشكل مشابه لنجد وإن كانوا يميلون إلى كسر الحرف الأول في الفئة الثانية فيقولون سِمِعْ بدلاً من سَمِعْ. لست خبيراً بتلك اللهجات فلعلّ أحد الزملاء من تلك المنطقة يفيدنا أكثر.

حاضرة الحجاز (مكة المدينة جدة إلخ) تصريف الفعل عندهم تقريباً نفس ما في مصر وهم يفرقون تاريخياً بين الفئتين أيضاً أعلاه.  الفرق الرئيسي بين لهجة حاضرة الحجاز واللهجات البدوية هو أن لهجة حاضرة الحجاز تسمح بثلاث حركات متتالية فيقولون مثلاً هي دَخَلَتْ وليس دْخَلَتْ بسكون الدال كما في اللهجات الأخرى.

​


----------



## WadiH

Schem said:


> هذي لهجة سدير، أوَلا؟ أو تعم على كل وسط نجد؟
> 
> وبالنسبة لنون النسوة فنعم هي موجودة بلهجة القصيم وحايل.. هل هي محدودة لشمال نجد أو تعم نجد و سدير يعتبر استثناء؟



هذي لهجة الرياض وما حولها
تاء المتكلم (رحتا وجيتا إلخ) هذي كل وسط نجد تقريباً يعني الرياض وضواحيها كالدرعية وضرما وكذلك الوشم والخرج وسدير وربما الحوطة والحريق ولكن لست متأكداً من الأخيرتين

الضمير إنّا موجود في الرياض والدرعية وضرما والخرج والحوطة والحريق وسمعتها أيضاً من بعض أهل سدير والوشم والبدو من قبيلة سبيع في منطقة العارض

نون النسوة موجود لدى كل حاضرة نجد على حد علمي ما عدا الرياض وضواحيها لكن لست متأكداً.  للأسف لهجات الحضر في نجد لم تلق نصيباً من الدراسة كلهجات البدو والمعلومات توشك على الضياع للأبد مع انقراض معظم هذه اللهجات أو تغيرها​


----------



## WadiH

في المجموعة الثانية، نسيت أن أذكر أن الحرف الأول مكسور في كثير من الأحيان، فيقال نِزَل وسِجَد وليس نَزَل وسَجَد، وأحياناً يقترب من الضمة في كلمات مثل عُبَر وصُبَر، وهذه ظاهرة صوتية أكثر من كونها نحوية.


----------



## rayloom

في لهجة حواضر الحجاز:

​الأفعال على وزن فَعَل
أنا دخلت
ana daxalt
إنتَ دخلت
inta daxalt
إنتِ دخلتِ
inti daxalti
هوّ دخل
huwwa daxal
هيّ دخلت
hiyya daxalat
نحنا دخلنا
ni7na daxalna
إنتوا دخلتوا
intu daxaltu
هُمّ دخلوا
humma daxalu​​
​
أفعال على وزن فَعِل
أنا سمعت
ana simi3t
أنت سمعت
inta simi3t
إنتِ سمعتِ
inti simi3ti
هو سمع
huwwa simi3
هي سمعت
hiyya sim3at
نحن سمعنا
ni7na simi3na
إنتوا سمعتوا
intu simi3tu

هم سمعوا

humma sim3u


بالنسبة للمجموعة الثانية: فغالبا ما نحذف الكسرة من فاء الفعل إذا سبقتها حركة أخرى، بشرط أن تتلو عين الفعل حركة، يعني ننطق أنا سمعت
ana smi3t
بينما "رحت سمعت" تنطق الكسرة دائما
ru7t simi3t
ولأن سمعَت (الغائب المفرد المؤنث) وسمعوا (الغائب الجمع) عينهما ساكنة، فكسرة فاء الفعل لا تحذف. أي ينطقان في كل أحوالهما 
sim3at و sim3u

وبالنسبة للمجموعة الأولى، الأفعال من وزن فَعَل كـ دخل، فحركة الفاء (الفتحة) تنطق دون استثناء

​


----------

